# Naive but learning...



## solitaryb (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello all,
It is my first post here so I will introduce myself...
I live outside of the US working from home, in an old house that has a population of what I think is solitary bees residing in the sandy mortar of the old brickwork around the front door.... I didn't want to lose them as part of the renovation work by simply putting in new mortar in the joints, so I have been trying to create and encourage separate habitat for them (box) since 2006.
In 2007 about 30 bees emerged from this box, and last year produced 85+ cocoons which I am currently trying to manage in the cold weather. As I am pretty naive on solitary bee matters I thought it would be fun to record my misadventures and learning curve on a blog. 
Although I have learnt a lot reading the posts here already, I hope as my questions become better defined, those in the know can give me tips to ensure 2008 is a good year for them. I look forward to being part of this forum/section.
Regards, Paul.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

I would really enjoy reading your blog Paul.


----------



## solitaryb (Mar 29, 2008)

*It is online...*



MichaelW said:


> I would really enjoy reading your blog Paul.


Hi Michael,
I am pleased you'd be interested in reading it. I have put it in my sig link for you (and anyone else interested). As I said I am rather wet behind the ears on the little critters, but doing my best with all the bad weather currently over here in France to give the population a chance.

Today I have discovered that 10 females have finally emerged since yesterday morning - up til now it was only males. On my blog I am trying to keep a running tally with a few eventful photos. I have at least 30 more cocoons to open up in the next few days, as well as the population that nest between the bricks. They'll be lots more photos to come.

I hope if you feel motivated to do so you leave a comment or two - I think the system works so that you'd get a link back to your site in doing so. 
Paul.
P.S. I think I know what species they are - _Osima rufa_ - but if anyone can confirm or refute this I would be grateful.


----------



## solitaryb (Mar 29, 2008)

MichaelW said:


> I would really enjoy reading your blog Paul.


Have you had a chance to take a look? Is there anything you would like to hear about/aspects and stuff that I am missing/would be more interesting. Thanks Michael.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

More photos would be nice. At least one photograph per blog entry would be good. I would go ahead and post the full size photo instead of the thumbnail that the viewer must click to see the full size. Otherwise, the blog is good!


----------



## solitaryb (Mar 29, 2008)

OK thanks for that feedback Michael - will do what you say in regards to the photos. I am just getting to grips with the blog software and the width of photos etc.. I have to figure out how to allow them to be wider in the main content block. 

Is it bothersome if I put the website address on the photos? I gather the URL has to be relatively unobtrusive so as not to spoil the shot.

...and what about videos? (I have just about managed the Youtube embedding process with my first video yesterday). Are there any things that would be great to capture? I have a good angle above and actually into the nesting box plastic tubes, so I am going to try to reduce cam shake and attempt to show them coming in and going down the tubes (they have just started properly today).

Anyway thanks for taking an interest and responding - it makes the project even more worthwhile.


----------



## solitaryb (Mar 29, 2008)

*Improvements + more pictures*

Have just put some more videos and pictures on Michael - hope they are of the quality that you prefer. I have had about 30% losses here because of 3 successive cold snaps - not sure it's just the tube humidity issue. However last week things have been going well. I have also taken delivery of the US square polymer tube blocks today, and made some straws from brown paper, so will see how those work out.


----------

